# Spark Plugs



## redhat1283 (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anybody changed the plugs in the 2.5L or even know what kind of plugs are in there?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs (redhat1283)*

I remember looking it up when I worked in a parts store... I was curious myself... I'd imagine they're Bosch, platinum or silver... Everywhere I've looked only lists ACDelco (GM) and Autolite (Honeywell/Bendix)...
I'd check with the dealer. It's still some form of Motronic, isn't it? If so, I'd stick with Bosch.
I don't own an mkV, though... I just remember pricing stuff for them (I was looking at a Rabbit) before I stopped working at an unnamed national parts store... I just checked RockAuto, though, and Autolite and Delco are all I came up with.
Gap is .043" though.
Just remember this: *unless they have more than 1 tip*, no spark plugs - copper, platinum, iridium - will come from a *parts store* pre-gapped for your specific engine. The only way to buy pre-gapped plugs is through a dealership.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 5:58 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Spark Plugs (ninety9gl)*

The OEM supplier to VW is NGK. Accept no substitute.


_Modified by JETTSET at 10:51 AM 4-29-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs (JETTSET)*

Huh. As of when? Mk3 ABA OEM is Bosch FR8DS, Mk3 TDI Bosch W7DTC, though I know the Mk3 VR6 and the Mk4 motors use a few different NGK plugs, but no German parts sites have any plugs listed for the 2.5 yet. I could definitely see the 2.0T using NGK Laser Platinums, but I wouldn't say anything with any certainty.
The Mk5 engine management system is Bosch Motronic ME9. Then again, the Mk4's used different versions of Motronic, too... But most Motronic cars (namely, VW and BMW) run best with Bosch Silbers (being a Bosch system and the OE plugs) aside from the aforementioned Mk4's.
Is there a source for any info saying the Mk5's *do* use NGK? It's entirely possible, but I'm sure it's going to come down to whatever the dealer says... I was just interjecting that, in general, the Bosch systems work best with the OE Silbers, though obviously that's going to depend on what the system was tuned to use OEM.
*edit:
Actually, I did find a site that had plugs listed for the Jetta V 2.5. NGK PZFR5J-11 are listed as being OEM, though only on the 2005-2006... either the 2007's are just an incomplete listing or the new, upgraded 2.5 uses a different plug (either a different NGK or something else considering the apparent supposed ECU tweaks).
http://www.discountvdubparts.com/ 
FYI, though, they don't have any listing for the 2.0T plugs, just ACDelco replacements...
Which reminds me that NGK owns the rights to manufacture ACDelco. GM, for some reason or another, decided to sell... (no surprise there)
In this event, though, it comes back to sticking to OEM... NGK is the way to go, though being made by the same company the Delco might be ok... I wouldn't screw with it though.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 2:04 AM 4-29-2007_


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Spark Plugs (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_Mk3 ABA OEM is Bosch FR8DS,

This part's right

_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_Mk3 TDI Bosch W7DTC,

But, since when does a diesel engine use spark plugs??
The W7DTC works very well on the 8V A1 and A2 systems, SUCK on A3 ABA's though. The deciding factor is in the ignition system just as much as the fuel system or ECU. A1 and A2 electronic ignitions are all the same (essentially). Even though the fuel systems and controls changed, the same plugs work great in all of them. The A3's have a different signal generator and cumputer controlled timing that absolutely HATES those same plugs.
At any rate, I wouldn't use a platinum plug on ANYTHING that I intend to actually drive. Those things were designed to last forever (for people who are too lazy to change spark plugs and manufacturers who want to brag about extended tune-up intervals) not to get the best performance from an engine. Every car I've ever tried switching from platinums to "standard" (I.E. copper or silver, single or multi-electrode) plugs has ended up running better and getting better mileage. I even have a friend (85GolfVR6) who just switched from the factory platinums to coppers in his 1.8T Jetta Wagon...ask HIM how much better it starts/runs now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_Huh. As of when? Mk3 ABA OEM is Bosch FR8DS, Mk3 TDI Bosch W7DTC, though I know the Mk3 VR6 and the Mk4 motors use a few different NGK plugs, but no German parts sites have any plugs listed for the 2.5 yet. I could definitely see the 2.0T using NGK Laser Platinums, but I wouldn't say anything with any certainty.
*The Mk5 engine management system is Bosch Motronic ME9. Then again, the Mk4's used different versions of Motronic, too*... But most Motronic cars (namely, VW and BMW) run best with Bosch Silbers (being a Bosch system and the OE plugs) aside from the aforementioned Mk4's.
Is there a source for any info saying the Mk5's *do* use NGK? It's entirely possible, but I'm sure it's going to come down to whatever the dealer says... I was just interjecting that, in general, the Bosch systems work best with the OE Silbers, though obviously that's going to depend on what the system was tuned to use OEM.
*edit:
Actually, I did find a site that had plugs listed for the Jetta V 2.5. NGK PZFR5J-11 are listed as being OEM, though only on the 2005-2006... either the 2007's are just an incomplete listing or the new, upgraded 2.5 uses a different plug (either a different NGK or something else considering the apparent supposed ECU tweaks).
http://www.discountvdubparts.com/ 
FYI, though, they don't have any listing for the 2.0T plugs, just ACDelco replacements...
Which reminds me that NGK owns the rights to manufacture ACDelco. GM, for some reason or another, decided to sell... (no surprise there)
In this event, though, it comes back to sticking to OEM... NGK is the way to go, though being made by the same company the Delco might be ok... I wouldn't screw with it though.

_Modified by ninety9gl at 2:04 AM 4-29-2007_

the MK5 GTI uses ME9...the MK5 Rabbit, Jetta, and Bettle use ME7.5...just like the MK4


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
the MK5 GTI uses ME9...the MK5 Rabbit, Jetta, and Bettle use ME7.5...just like the MK4









Point was that while they may be different versions, they're still Motronic... Regardless, the bottom half of my post is more important than the top half. Yes, NGK.


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Spark Plugs (ninety9gl)*

wait so the 2.5L engines use the same plugs as the MK4's? which engine???


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs (Rh3017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rh3017* »_wait so the 2.5L engines use the same plugs as the MK4's? which engine???

They use the same engine management system and they use NGK plugs... but they don't use the same plugs.
The 2.0L AEG is NGK BKUR6ET-10.
The 2.5L number I found before is NGK PZFR5J-11.


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Spark Plugs (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
They use the same engine management system


if thats the case then why are tuners having such a hard time chipping and creating a turbo kit for this engine????


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plugs (Rh3017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rh3017* »_
if thats the case then why are tuners having such a hard time chipping and creating a turbo kit for this engine???? 


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_the MK5 Rabbit, Jetta, and Bettle use ME7.5...just like the MK4

Firstoff, the topic is spark plugs. The correct plugs were listed. They aren't the same. Nothing said on here would indicate that they're the same.
Yeah, they're both ME7.5. So what? That's it. That doesn't make a difference when it comes to product development for the 2.5. That's just the platform... the system is still tuned completely differently for the different motor. Don't over-think it.
Chip tuning takes a lot of R&D - and turbo kits take an exponentially larger amount of it.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 1:17 AM 5-6-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

My mkV GTI came with Bosch plugs stock. I am now using a set of NGK BKR7EIX plugs (which by the way come pre-gapped...)
Also, when you look up parts and they are listed as OEM, sometimes that just means they qualify as OEM spec replacements. Not that they are actually OEM.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_My mkV GTI came with Bosch plugs stock. I am now using a set of NGK BKR7EIX plugs (which by the way come pre-gapped...)
Also, when you look up parts and they are listed as OEM, sometimes that just means they qualify as OEM spec replacements. Not that they are actually OEM.

The site I was looking at (I think it's linked a few posts above) did have it differentiated between OEM type plugs and actual OE Manufacturer plugs.
Though VW has been swinging towards NGK as of late... mk3 VR6 and all mk4 use them OEM.
I haven't seen any OEM listings for the 2.0T on any sites, though... I've seen "OEM type", but no actual OEM plugs.
It should actually show as "OE type", though, but I have seen a lot of catalogs that don't stick to that. They shouldn't be called OEM type, even if they are otherwise identical.
Then again, NGK now makes AC Delco's plugs...
Iridium IX plugs should come pre-gapped (I think it's mainly because they're fine-wire plugs, but the fact they're made of iridium may come into play as well)... standard single-tip plugs from retail stores or sites (including platinum plugs) are set at a "wide gap", though. The Iridium IX is pretty much the only single-tipped plug I have ever seen (from a parts store) that was pre-gapped. Mainly, though, that still comes back to the fact that it isn't changeable, thus has to be preset... which is why multi-tipped plugs come pre-gapped.
Though it does come back to what that site says is OEM, though... Like I said, they did have it noted (for the 2.5) that the NGK was the OEM plug and OEM brand, whereas the other plugs they had were "OEM type" plugs... It comes down to them as a source, though... NGK's site doesn't say anything.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 1:36 AM 5-6-2007_


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

thanks for the information^^^^^^^
sorry in advance for my ignorance in this field....

what is the differences between the single and multi tipped plugs(like the bosh 4)
if i went like advance auto or pep boys would i be able to get a set of upgraded plugs or would they look at me cross eyed and say "our computers so no parts for your car"


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rh3017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rh3017* »_thanks for the information^^^^^^^
sorry in advance for my ignorance in this field....

what is the differences between the single and multi tipped plugs(like the bosh 4)
if i went like advance auto or pep boys would i be able to get a set of upgraded plugs or would they look at me cross eyed and say "our computers so no parts for your car" 

Well, right now, they really don't have anything listed... I was looking when I still worked at a parts store and all that was ever listed was AC Delco and Autolite. Same with Rock Auto.
If the OEM plug really is NGK, I'd just stick with that. Like I said, I'm going by that site (which is the only source I've found thus far that says anything) but you may want to check with the dealer... In fact, there are a few things I want to check on, I might just ask them while I'm at it. I'm curious anyway.
Best thing, honestly, is to use what the car was designed for.
If you start upgrading the ignition system, then using "better" plugs might come into play, but with a stock (I'm assuming you have a) coil pack and ignition system, I'd stick with what said system was tuned for.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 2:38 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

As per VW, there's a VIN break in 2006...
Prior to that break, they're NGK PZFR5J-11
After that, NGK PZFR5Q-11
Best bet would be to check and see what's in the car or have the dealer check your VIN. Plugs are ~$11 from the dealer.


----------

